# Where to get CO2 cylinders and how to refill them



## ike

Guys, I moved to Brooklyn, NY recently. What's the easiest and least expensive way to handle CO2 here? 
Where can you get a CO2 cylinder, cartridge, tank (what's the correct term for that?). I mean those metallic cylinders with pressurized carbon dioxide.

I need to buy one, and find a place where I can replace/refill it in the future. I heard that you can do that at Petco, but there is nothing about that on their website.


----------



## KG4mxv

It depends on the size and kind of cylinder.
if it is like a paint ball type, any sporting goods store may have them 
even wallmart kmart


----------



## ike

KG4mxv said:


> It depends on the size and kind of cylinder.


I am asking about bigger ones. The size of a small fire extinguisher..


----------



## Summer

I got mine at a beverage supply place (beer distributor)


----------



## FishFlow

Welding supply store. Call them 1st and see if they can fill/exchange your tank as some may not be able to fill while you wait.


----------



## ike

Summer said:


> I got mine at a beverage supply place (beer distributor)


yeah beveragefactory.com sales them, but what d'you do with refills? I don't wanna buy a new tank everytime.


----------



## ike

FishFlow said:


> Welding supply store. Call them 1st and see if they can fill/exchange your tank as some may not be able to fill while you wait.


I found one here: 
Search Results

Strange thing about them, they listed tanks that say CO2 - Carbon Monoxide, and I thought there is difference between carbon dioxide(CO2) and monoxide(CO). I am confused.


----------



## FishFlow

I believe her beer store exchanges cylinders. Bring empty one in, walk out with full one (albeit not the same cylinder you walked in with) 

Not all beer stores do this. Mine don't.


----------



## jbrown5217

I used to play paintball so I know a bit about c02 tanks. Essentially there are two types of c02 tanks, and you can say there are three if you count nitro (i forget the actual name and that is what everyone I played with called it), but we are gonna exclude it in this case.

Anywho a refillable c02 tank looks like this 

Guerrilla Air :: Products

these cartridges that I believe you are referring to are not refillable

http://www.amazon.com/Crosman-12-Gr...B488/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329117325&sr=8-1

The most efficient way to fill a tank with c02 and control pressure and stuff like that is with a scuba tank.

You can get a c02 tank at any paintball store and pretty much anywhere online.

Remember my experience is limited to paintball supplies and their usage. Implementation into a fish tank is going to be different.


----------



## jrman83

All the ones I have bought have been here AquariumPlants.com and you can even order it already full. This will give you time to find a place to refill before you need it. I get mine refilled at a welding supply store, which legally they tell me they aren't allowed to do, and also a local sports store that has a bunch of paintball stuff. Dick's Sporting Goods can refill a PB tank, but they cannot refill a standard CO2 tank.

What sized tank will it be going on?


----------



## Rob72

look up airgas.com they do have locations in brooklyn ny, just looked on there site, they fill my 5lb tank down here, just take your tank in fill out paper work and they fill while you wait, just an idea


----------

